

Install and Update All Your Programs at Once - cfontes
https://ninite.com/

======
pathikrit
Something like this for Mac? I use brew cask and have my own file:
[https://github.com/pathikrit/mac-setup-
script/blob/master/se...](https://github.com/pathikrit/mac-setup-
script/blob/master/setup.sh#L27-L65)

But, a nice UI on top of brew casks would be nice!

